# Do you have Sky TV?



## Crow (Jan 31, 2015)

*Do you have SkySports TV?*

Following on from the poll on the R&A possibly going to Sky from 2016, this is a poll to gauge the percentage of people who currently have Sky Sports.

No arguments for or against required, just a simple yes or no.


----------



## chellie (Jan 31, 2015)

Yes, but no Sports.


----------



## Ethan (Jan 31, 2015)

Not going to be very scientific.

I do.

Wikipedia tells me that Sky has around 9 million subscribers in the UK, with around 5 million subscribing to sports. Others may have freeview non-subscription through a Sky box and use Now TV.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 31, 2015)

Maybe a slight tweak to the poll and say - Do you have Skysports - a lot have sky but don't have the Sports pack and also some have Now TV which allows them to get Skysports ?


----------



## Crow (Jan 31, 2015)

Title changed.


----------



## chellie (Jan 31, 2015)

Perhaps a new poll would be best. I'd voted yes to having Sky but then posted we'd no Sports.


----------



## JustOne (Jan 31, 2015)

I have it all.


----------



## Tongo (Jan 31, 2015)

No. My mrs would not be impressed as i would watch copious amounts of golf, cricket and darts!


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 31, 2015)

JustOne said:



			I have it all.
		
Click to expand...

The clinic couldn't clear it up no?


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 31, 2015)

No but my brother has donated me a sky go log in.


----------



## chillicon (Jan 31, 2015)

I have and the golf coverage is superb imho.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 31, 2015)

I have Virgin but as there was no option I went for Yes anyway


----------



## Andy (Jan 31, 2015)

Sky Sports via Virgin


----------



## CMAC (Jan 31, 2015)

Virgin and no sports......what do I vote for


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 31, 2015)

CMAC said:



			Virgin and no sports......what do I vote for

Click to expand...

Same here, I went for No as I assumed the question was about Sky Sports channels.


----------



## Scotty Cameron (Jan 31, 2015)

Sky TV (with Sports)
Sky Phone
Sky Unlimited Fibre

costs a few quid a month but IMHO worth it


----------



## Dellboy (Jan 31, 2015)

Yep, sky tv and all the trimmings.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 31, 2015)

The thing that annoys me with Sky is that I can phone up to add Sky Sports to my package and it will be switched on almost immediately. If I phone up to cancel I have to give them a month's notice for them to switch it off.


----------



## Region3 (Jan 31, 2015)

Don't haves Sky TV but have an app on my iPad which gives me all of the sports channels for Â£5 a month.


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 31, 2015)

Region3 said:



			Don't haves Sky TV but have an app on my iPad which gives me all of the sports channels for Â£5 a month.
		
Click to expand...

What app is that if you don't mind me asking?

Got rid of Sky sports as don't watch it enough to justify the cost but that sounds pretty good.....


----------



## Bert (Jan 31, 2015)

Yes. I have it all.


----------



## Merv_swerve (Jan 31, 2015)

chellie said:



			Yes, but no Sports.
		
Click to expand...

Sports is the only reason I have Sky.
I do watch a lot on the other channels, but would manage without them if I could get HD sports wall to wall elsewhere.
Every provider makes you get a basic package to start.


----------



## Chisteve (Jan 31, 2015)

I did have it but over Â£60 too much not missed much only the golf really 

Now have BT been good all the documentary programmes that I use to watch on Sky are on bt


----------



## One Planer (Jan 31, 2015)

Yep. Job lot.


----------



## moogie (Jan 31, 2015)

Sky TV......sky sports  ( not movies )


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 31, 2015)

A simple yes.


----------



## Tommo21 (Jan 31, 2015)

Yeah, sports.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Do you have SkySports TV?*

Yes & no. I get Sky Sports when I want it via a NOW TV box for Â£6.99 a day / Â£10.99 a week. Only watch golf when it's on at a convenient time and the odd Newcastle Match. Probably works out cheaper for me than a subscription.


----------



## richart (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Do you have SkySports TV?*

Yes since 1993.I knew it would never be a passing fad.


----------



## louise_a (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Do you have SkySports TV?*

NO, but  I have got NowTV, so far I have only bought the Sports pass to watch the Ryder Cup.


----------



## markyjee (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Do you have SkySports TV?*

Have sky but only the basic for the kids tv.
Have access to my brothers Sky go and an android box using xbmc to access live sports or movies &#128522;


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Do you have SkySports TV?*

I have sky but never intended having sports. When we originally had it installed just under a month before the K club Ryder Cup, we were given access to everything including sports channels.  Before the Ryder Cup, they took away the extras. I was not bothered as I decided not to subscribe to the sport. My wife decided that I would like to see the Ryder Cup and called them while I was at work. So it is all her fault if I watch sport now.


----------



## Andy808 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Do you have SkySports TV?*

I have a sky package of fibre, phone and TV but no Sky sports. I do watch the golf coverage on streams on their internet service which is fun.


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 1, 2015)

Sky go app and using monster in laws sky account as the farter inlaw loves his sports &#128077;


----------



## Jensen (Feb 1, 2015)

Yes full package.
However these boxes linked to Internet where you can stream sports and movies interest me and there's no subscription.
Begrudge paying Sky so much been with them along time and think they're greedy.

All the money Sky get you can see why Murdoch has a young dolly on his arm, nothing to do with his looks......


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 1, 2015)

Jensen said:



			Yes full package.
However these boxes linked to Internet where you can stream sports and movies interest me and there's no subscription.
Begrudge paying Sky so much been with them along time and think they're greedy.

All the money Sky get you can see why Murdoch has a young dolly on his arm, nothing to do with his looks......
		
Click to expand...

Surely you will be having to pay to stream certain movies and sport using these boxes- and that money will go back to Murdoch


----------



## Jensen (Feb 1, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Surely you will be having to pay to stream certain movies and sport using these boxes- and that money will go back to Murdoch
		
Click to expand...

Not as I understand it, you merely by a box for approx Â£100 and then only need Internet connection to stream with no cost. 
The only charge you will have is for the Internet line rental which is what Â£14 per month, far cheaper than any other subscription.
So instead of paying Murdoch I could pay Branson instead, but hey I wouldn't begrudge Murdoch's dolly of Â£14 per month instead of 5 times that....


----------



## CMAC (Feb 1, 2015)

Jensen said:



			Yes full package.
*However these boxes linked to Internet where you can stream sports and movies interest me and there's no subscription*.
Begrudge paying Sky so much been with them along time and think they're greedy.

All the money Sky get you can see why Murdoch has a young dolly on his arm, nothing to do with his looks......
		
Click to expand...

Friend has one- great HD pictures and a zillion channels. I looked into it as a no brainer at Â£250 PA.....................however, one slight snag, they are illegal so non starter for me.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 1, 2015)

Jensen said:



			Not as I understand it, you merely by a box for approx Â£100 and then only need Internet connection to stream with no cost. 
The only charge you will have is for the Internet line rental which is what Â£14 per month, far cheaper than any other subscription.
So instead of paying Murdoch I could pay Branson instead, but hey I wouldn't begrudge Murdoch's dolly of Â£14 per month instead of 5 times that....
		
Click to expand...

Mate of mine as one of those boxes. 
He says once you get use to using it they're spot on.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 1, 2015)

Jensen said:



			Not as I understand it, you merely by a box for approx Â£100 and then only need Internet connection to stream with no cost. 
The only charge you will have is for the Internet line rental which is what Â£14 per month, far cheaper than any other subscription.
So instead of paying Murdoch I could pay Branson instead, but hey I wouldn't begrudge Murdoch's dolly of Â£14 per month instead of 5 times that....
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but if you are watching Sky content then you are having to pay somewhere along the line - its not free 

Im goign to have a stab - they are illegally streaming for free


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 1, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sorry but if you are watching Sky content then you are having to pay somewhere along the line - its not free 

Im goign to have a stab - they are illegally streaming for free
		
Click to expand...

Don't let it bother you Phil.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 1, 2015)

CMAC said:



			Friend has one- great HD pictures and a zillion channels. I looked into it as a no brainer at Â£250 PA.....................however, one slight snag, they are illegal so non starter for me.
		
Click to expand...

Do you know which model/device he's using?
I have a Raspberry Pi programmed to run XBMC but picture quality on streaming sports is very poor (just like those streaming sites on the internet) so I didn't pursue it any further.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 1, 2015)

Android tv is the future :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Feb 1, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			Do you know which model/device he's using?
I have a Raspberry Pi programmed to run XBMC but picture quality on streaming sports is very poor (just like those streaming sites on the internet) so I didn't pursue it any further.
		
Click to expand...

If you get the right device XBMC is superb quality :thup:


----------



## JCW (Feb 1, 2015)

Yes since 1990 , a long time and also BT sport


----------



## wrighty1874 (Feb 1, 2015)

Yes.Full package since 1993


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 1, 2015)

Had Sky for years. Initially we got it via cable that my dad got installed while my mum as at work as she was a but prudish and didn't want a dish blighting the house as she thought it was "common" (she was funny like that). In the end, we changed to a dish (no idea how he got that approved) and so when I met my wife we already had it and so I was insistent that when we got our first place together we had to have it...so she could watch loads of interesting TV herself and of course I wouldn't be just watching the sport!!

Gone back to a cable provider as Virgin have done the whole of the new estate we moved to last year. Much quicker broadband, and with TV and phone chucked it's still cheaper than we paid for a similar package via Sky


----------



## drewster (Feb 2, 2015)

Sports pack for me but no films


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 2, 2015)

Full works plus two extra boxes for under Â£50 per month... Ithangewe...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 2, 2015)

GreiginFife said:



			Full works plus two extra boxes for under Â£50 per month... Ithangewe...
		
Click to expand...

How did you manage to get it so cheap ?


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 2, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			How did you manage to get it so cheap ?
		
Click to expand...

Working for them has its obvious perks I would guess....


----------



## Birchy (Feb 2, 2015)

Beezerk empty your inbox pal :thup:


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 2, 2015)

Birchy said:



			Beezerk empty your inbox pal :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Balls sorry mate, sorted now.


----------



## CMAC (Feb 2, 2015)

I'm going back to SKY- Virgin EPG sux. BB is good though


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 3, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			How did you manage to get it so cheap ?
		
Click to expand...

Have you not heard? It's not _what_ you know...! :thup:



bluewolf said:



			Working for them has its obvious perks I would guess....

Click to expand...

Left Sky 2 years ago mate, after 15 years I got my free deal extended by a generous 0 days. Soon as my billing period expired I got hit with full whack.

Â£47.50 I pay for mine now.ðŸ˜„


----------



## guest100718 (Feb 3, 2015)

Freesat here. Its pretty easy to find ways to watch everything else.


----------



## CMAC (Feb 3, 2015)

GreiginFife said:



			Have you not heard? It's not _what_ you know...! :thup:



Left Sky 2 years ago mate, after 15 years I got my free deal extended by a generous 0 days. *Soon as my billing period expired I got hit with full whack.

Â£47.50 I pay for mine now*.ðŸ˜„
		
Click to expand...

Greig that's clearly not full whack I'll wager.:smirk:

I want to go back to SKY as the EPG on Virgin raises my blood pressure everytime I use it. Plus when a programme starts later or finishes later the Virgin recorder doesnt record it. Sky has a smarter recorder that only records when its actually broadcasting.

So, Greig, who do I have to sleep with to get back to SKY at that price?


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 3, 2015)

Birchy said:



			Beezerk empty your inbox pal :thup:
		
Click to expand...

If this is about XBMC, could you drop me a PM too? VERY interested in investing in a Raspberry Pi and setting up XBMC at home!


----------



## Snelly (Feb 3, 2015)

No I don't have Sky TV, nor would I ever.  I think the costs are ridiculous and the content is beneath contempt.

I watch less than an hour of TV a week I would think.  This week will be different as I will be watching the rugby on Friday but that is exceptional. 

95% of the programmes are the equivalent of having a collection of idiots beamed into your house.  I prefer to leave it switched off and we watch the very few decent programmes on DVD as box sets.


----------



## c1973 (Feb 3, 2015)

Snelly said:



			No I don't have Sky TV, nor would I ever.  I think the costs are ridiculous and the content is beneath contempt.

I watch less than an hour of TV a week I would think.  This week will be different as I will be watching the rugby on Friday but that is exceptional. 

95% of the programmes are the* equivalent of having a collection of idiots beamed into your house.*  I prefer to leave it switched off and we watch the very few decent programmes on DVD as box sets.
		
Click to expand...

Yet you post here..........


----------



## Martin70 (Feb 3, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			If this is about XBMC, could you drop me a PM too? VERY interested in investing in a Raspberry Pi and setting up XBMC at home!
		
Click to expand...

You can use XBMC on  your PC as well.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm guessing these XBMC boxes are Internet tv boxes that you can use to stream movies etc - how do you pay to stream Sky or subscription services ?


----------



## Snelly (Feb 3, 2015)

c1973 said:



			Yet you post here..........




Click to expand...

Quite.  The visits have to be infrequent otherwise the same applies.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 3, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			If this is about XBMC, could you drop me a PM too? VERY interested in investing in a Raspberry Pi and setting up XBMC at home!
		
Click to expand...

There's loads of guides on the internet mate, I used Openelec for newbs on the Raspberry Pi website and took it from there.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 3, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			If this is about XBMC, could you drop me a PM too? VERY interested in investing in a Raspberry Pi and setting up XBMC at home!
		
Click to expand...

Will PM you shortly fella.

There is plenty different ways you can use XBMC, some easier than others.


----------



## guest100718 (Feb 4, 2015)

Birchy said:



			Will PM you shortly fella.

There is plenty different ways you can use XBMC, some easier than others.
		
Click to expand...

I am running Plex on an old EEE PC. data is stored on a NAS. Works a treat. 
You can run it of a Pi aswell but I think they lack a bit of grunt when it comes to transcoding.


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 4, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			There's loads of guides on the internet mate, I used Openelec for newbs on the Raspberry Pi website and took it from there.
		
Click to expand...




Birchy said:



			Will PM you shortly fella.

There is plenty different ways you can use XBMC, some easier than others.
		
Click to expand...




guest100718 said:



			I am running Plex on an old EEE PC. data is stored on a NAS. Works a treat. 
You can run it of a Pi aswell but I think they lack a bit of grunt when it comes to transcoding.
		
Click to expand...

Eh?

I thought I was reasonably switched on to new technology but... are you 3 spies from a distant planet far far away?


----------



## guest100718 (Feb 4, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Eh?

I thought I was reasonably switched on to new technology but... are you 3 spies from a distant planet far far away?
		
Click to expand...

They are open source home theatre systems, very good ones too. 

http://plex.tv

I haven't used xmbc or kodi as i think its now known but they do a similar things. Plex being the easier of the two, but at a trade off of being less customizable.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 4, 2015)

guest100718 said:



			They are open source home theatre systems, very good ones too. 

http://plex.tv

I haven't used xmbc or kodi as i think its now known but they do a similar things. Plex being the easier of the two, but at a trade off of being less customizable.
		
Click to expand...

I had Plex running on my PS3 (can't get it to work on ps4) for streaming films from my laptop, I also did that hack which let's you install addons like icefilms etc. Worked well but I've discovered how to stream movies from t'net onto my ps4 so no need for it now. I've also just invested in an Android tv box which will hopefully arrive before the weekend


----------



## guest100718 (Feb 4, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			I had Plex running on my PS3 (can't get it to work on ps4) for streaming films from my laptop, I also did that hack which let's you install addons like icefilms etc. Worked well but I've discovered how to stream movies from t'net onto my ps4 so no need for it now. I've also just invested in an Android tv box which will hopefully arrive before the weekend 

Click to expand...

The PS3 sees my plex system as its DNLA compliant, but I have the plex app on my phone and  chromecast plugged in to my AV system for watching stuff. Upstairs I have a WDTV live which can also see the plex, but you dont get all the Covers etc. I may well ditch that for another chromecast though.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 4, 2015)

Sounds like a decent set up, never looked into Chromecast I just used a Now Tv box last year until the movies deal ran out.


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Feb 4, 2015)

I've got the full package apart from movies.


----------



## CMAC (Feb 4, 2015)

StrangelyBrown said:



			I've got the full package apart from movies.
		
Click to expand...

I've also got the full package......

....apart from movies, sports, on demand, boxsets, phone and Broadband


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 14, 2015)

With the intention of cancelling Virgin tv but retaining the broadband I called them earlier on today. 15 minutes later I have my bill halved for 12 months and a new Tivo box winging its way over next week F.O.C. Ok I've reduced my tv package from XL to M but we rarely watch most of the channels anyway, broadband alone was only a tenner cheaper so I was daft not to take them up on the offer to be honest :thup:


----------



## CMAC (Feb 14, 2015)

Beezerk said:



*With the intention of cancelling Virgin tv but retaining the broadband* I called them earlier on today. 15 minutes later I have my bill halved for 12 months and a new Tivo box winging its way over next week F.O.C. Ok I've reduced my tv package from XL to M but we rarely watch most of the channels anyway, broadband alone was only a tenner cheaper so I was daft not to take them up on the offer to be honest :thup:
		
Click to expand...

hmmm, that is my plan as well, did they fight hard or call your bluff? I could be tempted to stay for a decent price reduction


----------



## moogie (Feb 14, 2015)

V



Beezerk said:



			With the intention of cancelling Virgin tv but retaining the broadband I called them earlier on today. 15 minutes later I have my bill halved for 12 months and a new Tivo box winging its way over next week F.O.C. Ok I've reduced my tv package from XL to M but we rarely watch most of the channels anyway, broadband alone was only a tenner cheaper so I was daft not to take them up on the offer to be honest :thup:
		
Click to expand...


Father in law has just done exactly this too


----------



## Old Skier (Feb 14, 2015)

Just been on to Sky to complain about the cost going up and ended with a Â£15 reduction, increase in available channels and a new HD box winging it's way to me.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 14, 2015)

CMAC said:



			hmmm, that is my plan as well, did they fight hard or call your bluff? I could be tempted to stay for a decent price reduction
		
Click to expand...

I got the feeling they wanted me to retain tv rather than just call my bluff although I did have every intention of just keeping the internet connection. First lass offered me a Â£31 a month reduction straight away with me barely saying a word, I then got put through to someone else who offered me this improved deal. I wasn't trying it on either just being honest (I work away a lot so can't justify having the better tv package). Broadband alone was going to be Â£25 so paying the extra tenner a month saves me buying a HD Freeview box (about Â£140 for a decent one), Tivo was the icing on the cake and keeps the missus happy


----------



## Sponge1980 (Feb 15, 2015)

I have talk talk TV. You can choose additional channel packs and you are only committed to them for a month at a time. So I just get the sports pack if there is something on I want to watch, last time I had it was for the darts at Christmas time. Think its Â£30 for a month.


----------

